# Cocoa's home!!



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

We collected our Cocoa from our breeder, Amanda Bostock (nr. Ipswich), earlier today. Will try to post a picture (but I find it difficult, trimming down a jpeg so it uploads successfully).
Lots of playing and after several hours only now having her first proper sleep (not in her crate of course!)
Hasn't eaten much - nibbled lunch and only a passing interest in dinner. Seems to prefer being outside in the garden than indoors. Two widdles indoors, plenty outside and two poo's outside (hurrah for that!). Expecting a noisy night tonight!

Our breeder's policy is for her pups not to have vaccinations done (just vet check). Should we be straight to the vets tomorrow for vaccination...?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Upload photos onto photobucket, then copy and paste the IMG code - its easy once you've done it a couple of times !
Mine weren't innoculated , so I booked them in at vets in the first week and had them checked over !
Good luck, have fun


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome home little cocoa how old is she?Some breeders are concerned about vaccinating pups before they go incase their new vets uses a different brand.Depending on her age and what age your local vet vaccinates the pupsid pop her along tommorrow and have a quick check over then have a chat with the vetmy vet does 8 and 10 weeks but theyre all different,good luck with her first night xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy excellent news xxxx


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Photobucket's great! Pictures attached (I hope!!) Cocoa is 9 weeks old on Tuesday - will speak to the vets in the morning to see what they suggest.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cocoa is lovely ... I would like a chocolate cockapoo next ... xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwww just the choccy cockapoos xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aah Cocoa is lovely! I would get the first jab done tomorrow if possible otherwise it'll be ages before you can take her out and you'll end up going stir crazy! Plus taking them out socialising and for walks is the best bit .

Good luck tonight!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Cocoa, chocolate yumminess, I'm needing some choccie now


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

First night not too bad. Slept from 11.00 with an hour's interruption at 3am - woke her up at 7am as was worried she was so quiet! Just had a good breakfast (Cocoa that is!) which was a relief after not eating very well yesterday. 
Four or five pooh deposits yesterday - plus one at 3am. Is that normal or could that be an upset tummy - possibly puppy treats not agreeing with her....?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good Morning - Cocoa is gorgeous! If she does get an upset tum which Beau did with some treats when she was smaller just add some natural yoghurt which they love to her food or frozen with treats in a kong and it will stop that. Our breeder had the same policy about vaccinations so we just took her to the vet the next day and he did them straightaway as 8 weeks is the time for the first ones (or so I was told). Good luck and the sooner you start the vaccinations the sooner you can start to walk her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Quite a few breeders are now leaving the vaccinations to the owners .. it just depends on the breeder ... some vets will vacinate from 6 weeks old .. generally it is around 8 weeks for first vacination ... build up a nice relationship with your vet as they will help you along the way .. now you are a pet owner  better than that, you are a cockapoo owner xxxxxx


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Visited the vet this morning for a chat (practice recommended by a friend and seem v.friendly/efficient - and, more importantly, price competitive!) - they share our breeder's view in recommending up to a week to settle in their new home prior to commencing vaccinations. Luckily we have a good size garden so aren't desperate to get out and about for walks, etc.


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Got the first vaccination done this morning after all - as we had to go to the vets to check all OK re continued upset tummy and some blood appearing in poo. Wish I had read somewhere about not introducing puppy treats straight away - blood may also have been a result of damage from eating foliage in the garden - attacking leaves and twigs is her favourite game unfortunately!


----------

